# Dec, 12 2010



## markknapp61 (Nov 16, 2010)

Not much expected about 6-9 inches but woohoo money from the skies...


----------



## chris.outdoor (Aug 31, 2010)

OHH COME ONNNNN lol you guys are killing me with all the plow pics.... its just rain rain rain here which means NONE OF THIS payup. nice rig thoThumbs Up


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

Ya, this is killing me here too! All this rain that could be snow  Nice rig!


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Screw rain. New england blows the big one


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

all we got is rain here too


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Do you find yourself watching plowing videos on youtube? Then you too may be a plowaholic. The first step is admission...Imagine if this was snow on the east coast:realmad:


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

chris.outdoor;1150028 said:


> OHH COME ONNNNN lol you guys are killing me with all the plow pics.... its just rain rain rain here which means NONE OF THIS payup. nice rig thoThumbs Up


Up to 10 inches expected in western NC tonight. Just thought I'd rub it in.

I was asked if I wanted to go plow, but it's not practical for me this time.


----------



## lukynskywyrd (Oct 8, 2010)

*about 4.5" here in 53029....*

about 5hrs of rain before it changed over at 8pm.


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

FordFisherman;1150066 said:


> Do you find yourself watching plowing videos on youtube? Then you too may be a plowaholic. The first step is admission...Imagine if this was snow on the east coast:realmad:


I find myself doing that a lot lately Thumbs Up


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah me to


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Banksy;1150138 said:


> Up to 10 inches expected in western NC tonight. Just thought I'd rub it in.
> 
> I was asked if I wanted to go plow, but it's not practical for me this time.


How the f*** is it going to snow in NORTH CAROLINA and not Albany, NY!?!?!?!?!


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Stik208;1150281 said:


> How the f*** is it going to snow in NORTH CAROLINA and not Albany, NY!?!?!?!?!


My sister just sent me pics from eastern Tennessee this morning, they've got 8 or so down, still snowing, looking at another 1-2" before its done! I just came back from there last week! Now thats a kick in the nuggets!


----------



## chris.outdoor (Aug 31, 2010)

Banksy;1150138 said:


> Up to 10 inches expected in western NC tonight. Just thought I'd rub it in.
> 
> I was asked if I wanted to go plow, but it's not practical for me this time.


ok add salt to the wounds haha:laughing:


----------



## markknapp61 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Only got 8".... but the ice below was terrible... *

I just do not understand why people can not move their cars... I SHOULD HAVE BURIED IT...lol
sorry for the pics... camera phone on wrong pix...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

linycctitan;1150723 said:


> My sister just sent me pics from eastern Tennessee this morning, they've got 8 or so down, still snowing, looking at another 1-2" before its done! I just came back from there last week! Now thats a kick in the nuggets!


It's a 4 hour drive to western NC mountains for me. I wish I could have gone.

Nice pics from the original poster!


----------



## wj4play (Nov 25, 2010)

markknapp61;1151083 said:


> I just do not understand why people can not move their cars... I SHOULD HAVE BURIED IT...lol
> sorry for the pics... camera phone on wrong pix...


Last time a guy left his car in one of my lots I put window high piles all around it. not up aginst it just all 4 sides. He never left it there again. :laughing:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You are so lucky. The weather sucks in Maine.


----------



## WHITERAM (Dec 4, 2010)

Stik208;1150281 said:


> How the f*** is it going to snow in NORTH CAROLINA and not Albany, NY!?!?!?!?!


exactly...when we get the precipitation, its with a warm front as rain. now its cold as hell and the sun is out?...wtf?


----------



## markknapp61 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Day Two.... *

I know I know, you guys with no snow and trucks sitting idle... sorry... 
At least I figured out this stupid camera on my phone...


----------



## snowremoval4les (Mar 3, 2009)

FordFisherman i'm right there with ya! all the snows missing here by a couple hundred miles


----------



## markknapp61 (Nov 16, 2010)

*No more... *

well the money from the skies has stopped for a while... Oh well, good time to fix, eat, shower and rest...


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

great pics .....just cold & dry here, we do get a few flakes ( from the lakes ) but nothing to jump up and down yet


----------



## markknapp61 (Nov 16, 2010)

*I know.... I just have to rub it in... *

And it looks like more to come this week... Christmas Eve is supposed to be a good one...


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

We keep getting teased here. 80% chance of snow today and again it just barely covers the ground. It's "snowed" here 4 times now and only 1 was pushable, and that was about 2".


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

Andrew010;1161012 said:


> We keep getting teased here. 80% chance of snow today and again it just barely covers the ground. It's "snowed" here 4 times now and only 1 was pushable, and that was about 2".


I hear ya, same thing here, high % but nothing comes from it I've only been out twice this year.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

FordFisherman;1150066 said:


> Do you find yourself watching plowing videos on youtube? Then you too may be a plowaholic. The first step is admission...Imagine if this was snow on the east coast:realmad:


Oh No! I think I might be one. It's bad when you do a search for them and most of them look familiar.


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

where are these pictures taken from, it looks nothing like pontiac,mi. I live in birmingham and we got 3-4 inches about two weeks ago. and light dustings. How can the weather be that much different 5 miles away. Something doesnt add up....... and thank god the forcast says snow for christmas! we need it!


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

Snowzilla;1165477 said:


> Oh No! I think I might be one. It's bad when you do a search for them and most of them look familiar.


The best are the DOT's plowing especially with the Tow Plow, that thing is so cool!


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

BlackBirdWS.6;1165564 said:


> The best are the DOT's plowing especially with the Tow Plow, that thing is so cool!


I will check that out. I know this is Iowa's first Winter to use these. I have not witnessed one in use. We really haven't had much snow yet. Nothing like last year.


----------



## markknapp61 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Where in Pontiac*



delong17;1165531 said:


> where are these pictures taken from, it looks nothing like pontiac,mi. I live in birmingham and we got 3-4 inches about two weeks ago. and light dustings. How can the weather be that much different 5 miles away. Something doesnt add up....... and thank god the forcast says snow for christmas! we need it!


Just by the Great Lakes Crossing... ooopppsss sorry, OUTLET ... lol
I have friends who live in Southfield and they are in the same boat as you... little to no snow. Head north a few and you will see snow... As the old saying goes, it stops and starts somewhere...


----------

